# farbbild >> binärbild



## hellraiza000 (25. Mai 2006)

hi leute!

ich hab ne frage zu photoshop: wie kann ich am besten aus einem farbbild ein binärbild (also nur schwarz/weiß,ohne graustufen) machen

danke im voraus!!

greetz


----------



## versuch13 (25. Mai 2006)

Bild -> Einstellen -> Schwellenwert


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. Mai 2006)

Oder du wandelst dein Bild in Bitmap um. Das bekommt dann eine bestimmte Ästhetik.


----------

